# Always have a crochet project on the hook...



## blueberry (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm working on a graphghan for my granddaughter, Bailey. Her mommy (my daughter) has a woodland/fox theme in her room. 

I also have in the works a crocheted Austrian sleigh blanket in a turquoise color way--I'll have to find a photo of it. It's for my daughter, Alexandria 

I'd love to see what everyone else is working on!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I have several WIPs. I try to have small pieces that travel easily as well as the larger ones. I just finished an afghan for my niece who went away to college leaving sand and sun for more a land with snow and wind. Made my granddaughter a 2 foot Pikachu and working on Jack Skellinski coasters for one of my DILs. Got a couple other things in process that aren't for anyone/any reason, just because. Never got the nerve to try a graphagan, maybe this winter.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I have several afghans in the works for Christmas gifts and need to make my little grandson a "shark" afghan next month for his birthday. I made each of his sisters and another young granddaughter a "Mermaid Tail" afghan for THEIR birthdays.


----------



## blueberry (Sep 18, 2011)

This is another WIP--I put the fox themed blanket off to the side for now, as this pattern caught my eye; it's a Harry Potter 'House of Gryffindor' pattern. The scarf is not narrow, it's just the angle at which I took the photo but so far, so good...


----------

